# Score/Trailer Mix Engineer in LA



## Soundlex (Jan 13, 2019)

If you Guys know someone out here in LA that is a gem, I need somebody pretty good to mix a couple of difficult tracks first and later this year, a whole feature film score.
Thanks for your answers!


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 14, 2019)

John Rodd.

Johnrodd.com


----------



## rmaud (Jan 14, 2019)

Shalev Alon: https://www.facebook.com/SA.Mixing81/

Michael Bouska: https://www.michaelbouska.com/


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

tmhuud said:


> John Rodd.
> 
> Johnrodd.com


Great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

rmaud said:


> Shalev Alon: https://www.facebook.com/SA.Mixing81/
> 
> Michael Bouska: https://www.michaelbouska.com/


Thank you! I'm checking it.


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

Nobody else? Keep it coming Folks! I would like a few more refs to make my choice. Thanks


----------



## JohnG (Jan 14, 2019)

Nobody knows who you are, what your music sounds like, how old you are, and all that. I'm not saying that's going to stop you from finding an engineer but it doesn't help.


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Nobody knows who you are, what your music sounds like, how old you are, and all that. I'm not saying that's going to stop you from finding an engineer but it doesn't help.


I don't understand? I don't know who you are, how old you are and I never heard your music but if I see you asking for a killer mixer and I know one, I'll mention it to you. What happens between you and him after that is none of my business...You are going to decide if you help based on my music and my background and my age??? How on earth my age is relevant for the situation for example?? Please explain. Thanks


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2019)

Because if I refer you to a mixer I know, and you suck for whatever reason... musically, professionally, late for deadlines, late for payments, whatever it is... it makes me look bad.


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Because if I refer you to a mixer I know, and you suck for whatever reason... musically, professionally, late for deadlines, late for payments, whatever it is... it makes me look bad.


Yes unfortunately I understood. So you Guys think I will contact someone saying: I come from Chillbot on VI control... I'm not going to say anything but basically what are your rates and here is the music. They accept or they don't. Plus if I give you all the infos about me: my name, my age, my website, etc... tell me how you will know I'm late for deadlines or payments? I've been working non stop as a composer/orchestrator since 2007, 12 years now, I'm in LA since a few months, I don't know anybody here and I'm asking for a little help. You Guys help or you don't, it's fine... My age is needed to help...here we go I'm 36 years old, is it ok?


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow. Harsh.


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

tmhuud said:


> Wow. Harsh.


Very. And I will take this opp to thank you again for your John Rodd recommendation! At least you don't worry about me contacting him from tmhuud from VI-control and ruining your career .
Thanks big time also to the couple of people who helped me in PM. Really appreciated!


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey man, regardless. Tell ‘em Terry Huud sent you. If your a shlub I have no control over that. Best of luck you. Johns the best. It’s up to him to work with you or not.


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

tmhuud said:


> Hey man, regardless. Tell ‘em Terry Huud sent you. If your a shlub I have no control over that. Best of luck you. Johns the best. It’s up to him to work with you or not.


Again, thanks Terry!


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 14, 2019)

No problemo. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 15, 2019)

Soundlex said:


> Yes unfortunately I understood.



Actually, no, you misunderstood, and put the worst possible interpretation on what I wrote. I'm happy to refer an engineer who's been a friend and with whom I've worked for 10 years or more to someone new. I do it regularly.

But I do think it's reasonable, as these guys are friends, to have some idea of whether you're in high school (no problem), or a seasoned veteran with a job at Fox scoring a 60 piece string section (again, no problem), or something in between. 

One of my engineers just finished a lengthy project with a young singer who is, in fact, in high school. I referred him to it and he ended up producing the tracks as well as engineering; everyone was happy.

When I wrote to you, I was picturing a link to a website or even Soundcloud or something. 

Anyway, good luck.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 15, 2019)

Feel free to contact me. I'm not in LA right now (will probably be back in March) but would be happy to work with you.


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 15, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Actually, no, you misunderstood, and put the worst possible interpretation on what I wrote. I'm happy to refer an engineer who's been a friend and with whom I've worked for 10 years or more to someone new. I do it regularly.
> 
> But I do think it's reasonable, as these guys are friends, to have some idea of whether you're in high school (no problem), or a seasoned veteran with a job at Fox scoring a 60 piece string section (again, no problem), or something in between.
> 
> ...


Ok, so now I understand where you were going and I thank you for the clarification! No, I'm not a seasoned veteran but I'm definitely no beginner. I'm not famous or anything but my last feature film had oscar winners in the cast and production. So maybe yes, something in between. I ask that kind of question anonymously because I like to keep the business side private. I don't like when everybody know that such an such are searching for a mix engineer or anything. I'm not ashamed of my past work or I don't try to cover a bad reputation. I'm just trying to be discreet. Maybe I'm wrong for that but I don't think so... kinda like the less people run their mouth, the less problems they have.
Best


----------



## gjelul (Jan 16, 2019)

A quick search online would have yelded more suggestions of who the usual suyspects are in terms of mixing scores. Or look at the latest films that are in the same realm as yours and check the credits and take down the names. From that point on there is FaceBook and so on to get in touch with them.

If you're looking for specific recomendations or name then it's a bit more personal, so I do see reason to some of the above answers tbh.

John Rodd is great, he's based in L.A.... and he has ATC's 

Hope that does it for you!


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 16, 2019)

gjelul said:


> A quick search online would have yelded more suggestions of who the usual suyspects are in terms of mixing scores. Or look at the latest films that are in the same realm as yours and check the credits and take down the names. From that point on there is FaceBook and so on to get in touch with them.
> 
> If you're looking for specific recomendations or name then it's a bit more personal, so I do see reason to some of the above answers tbh.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, of course I've done that (looking names in the film credits) but I wanted to know what the people here had to say, especially about theatrical trailer where it's way more difficult to know who do what. But, as you can see, one name keep coming all the time and he was not really on my radar before this thread so it's a win for that at least.
Those ATC's...dont even talk about it! I think the SCM150 are the ultimate speakers...


----------

